# Alternatives to Specialized?



## Gank (Aug 10, 2012)

I am in the market for two bikes: one for me, and one for my wife.
I've ridden a bunch of different bikes, and particularly liked the Specialized Roubaix SL3 Pro Ui2. For my wife, I'm thinking on waiting for the 2013 Ruby with Di2 / internal routing.

There is a lot of Specialized hate on these forums. After reading some bad press about the price to quality ratio, and the unfortunate dealer practices that Specialized has engaged in, I'm looking for alternatives, so help me out.

A few notes.

I live in an area that's heavy with bike shops, and in a 20 mile radius I can find a test ride on just about any brand and configuration in my size (56cm).

I'm 41 years old and am not looking to race, but need an aggressive bike. I love the Tarmac SL4, but my test ride was only 2 miles. Not sure I'd love it after 40 miles.

I am not a wrench. I want a bike that I can get on and ride, and not have to futz with. I realize that there are deals to be had buy purchasing parts and building my own, but I'm not that guy. (If you ARE that guy and want to work something out, let me know.)

The cost of the bike is not a limiting factor, but would like to spend less than 5K.

Given all the equipment that's standard on the Roubaix SL3 Pro Ui2, I'm having difficulty finding other bikes that are comparable in components and geometry from other manufacturers.

What brand / models do you think are worth test riding if my sit bones already decided on the Roubaix?

Secondary question: The 2013 Roubaix SL4 and Ruby will be out in a couple months - and will be $400 cheaper than the 2012 models. Worth waiting?


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

There is also a lot of love for Specialized on these forums. The Specialized manufacturer's forum is the most visited brand forum on here. For good reason. They make lots of great bikes and equipment. I love my Roubaix Expert. You should certainly explore all your options and test rides lots of bikes but if its a Specialized you end up loving I say get it. Specialized engages in those practices because it has the power to because of the strength of the brand they built.


----------



## BoOst3d (Apr 21, 2012)

Try the Felt F series. They're aggressive yet comfortable at the same time


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I had one. Value wise, hard if not impossible to beat the Tarmac SL3/SL4 IMHO, especially for what you desire "am not looking to race, but need an aggressive bike"...trust me, you will love it after 40 miles if properly set up and with a good set of wheels. Only reason I gave mine up was bike-snobbery...


----------



## Ruslan124 (Jul 30, 2012)

Since price is not a limiting factor and you can get a very good bike for less than $5K and there are great bikes from many manufacturers you might want to consider narrowing down your choices by finding a great LBS and buying from what they have to offer.

A good relationship with a great LBS is worth its weight in gold. So my suggestion s take a road trip and visit a number of bike stores (you can shorten the list by checking out reviews on Google Maps). Ask to meet the owner/Manager and get a feel for what they have to offer. When you find the right LBS you will find the right bike.

In summary any bike with a great LBS is worth more han the best bike with a crappy LBS.


----------



## Gank (Aug 10, 2012)

BoOst3d said:


> Try the Felt F series. They're aggressive yet comfortable at the same time


Thanks for this suggestion! The Felt F2 DI2 looks like a good candidate and the local dealer is 13 miles away. Really appreciate this one.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Giant's new lineup for 2012 and 2013 look nice to me.


----------



## Gank (Aug 10, 2012)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Giant's new lineup for 2012 and 2013 look nice to me.


Thanks for the suggestion!

The Defy Advanced 0 is on my test ride list, but it's really hard to come by a test ride for this bike. There are a lot of Giant dealers in the area, but none have this particular combination in their inventory, or aren't willing to bring one into their inventory without a non-refundable deposit. 

I'm also a little put off by the silver. It's just so... silver!


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

Gank said:


> I am in the market for two bikes: one for me, and one for my wife.
> I've ridden a bunch of different bikes, and particularly liked the Specialized Roubaix SL3 Pro Ui2. For my wife, I'm thinking on waiting for the 2013 Ruby with Di2 / internal routing.
> 
> There is a lot of Specialized hate on these forums. After reading some bad press about the price to quality ratio, and the unfortunate dealer practices that Specialized has engaged in, I'm looking for alternatives, so help me out.
> ...


The Giant TCR Advanced SL and Defy Advanced are easily in the same league as the Specialized models, and readily available. The Cannondale SuperSix is a fantastic bike as well. If you have a Cervelo dealer, the R3 (racier) and RS (leans towards comfort) are definitely worth a test ride.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Gank said:


> I am in the market for two bikes: one for me, and one for my wife.
> I've ridden a bunch of different bikes, and particularly liked the Specialized Roubaix SL3 Pro Ui2. For my wife, I'm thinking on waiting for the 2013 Ruby with Di2 / internal routing.
> 
> There is a lot of Specialized hate on these forums. After reading some bad press about the price to quality ratio, and the unfortunate dealer practices that Specialized has engaged in, I'm looking for alternatives, so help me out.
> ...


I love my Specialized bikes and they are a great company. Had a problem with my rear wheel and they gave me a brand new set. 

That said if i was buying today I would likely look first at Giant. That's mainly because I like the new Giant shop by me but also I think Giant has a good price to quality ratio. 

Canondale, Trek, Felt, Jamis, Scott, Cervelo all make solid bikes.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Take a look at Focus. Great deals on Ui2 bikes.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

here is my opinion, and keep in mind this is just an opinion on the internet. So here goes.

Do not buy Specialized if you don't like their business practices. Performance wise, there is absolutely zero factor that a Specialized bike can offer that you will not be able to find in another brand. Nowadays, carbon bike designs are converging, i.e, big funny downtubes, skinny noodle seat stays. Geometry wise, they are pretty much in the same ballpark. And all mass produced the carbon frames come from a few big factories in China or Taiwan, So all of them high-end carbon bikes will perform pretty much within the same level with the same feel and comfort.

If it were me, I would get a bike that is different from all the Specialized, Trek, Cannondale.
They are dime a dozen. Boring and bland.

Get something not so mainstream. Get a Cyfac


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

How about buying a Canyon online? Take your time exploring all options. Half the fun is in the shopping process.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

If you're not sponsored by them and you dislike their business practices, then don't buy their stuff. You had a 2 minute test ride on a bike: that's not even scratching the surface of finding out if it'll work for you.

Visit a lot of shops, ride a lot of bikes (on longer test rides.) If the shop won't allow a longer test ride, don't buy from them. Test everything you can find and keep notes about what you liked and didn't like.

Then you can make a good, informed decision.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Do not buy Specialized if you don't like their business practices. Performance wise, there is absolutely zero factor that a Specialized bike can offer that you will not be able to find in another brand. ... Get something not so mainstream._


I agree. Feeling good about the name on the frame is a factor to consider, and at $5k there's no need to compromise either on the bike or how you feel about the company behind it. Get yourself something really special that you feel 100% about.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I too, would take a serious look at Giant. A lot of bike for the price.

I ride a Specialized Roubaix but will likely get a Giant next.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

If you end up buying something else you might want to let specialized know what, how much you spent and why you stayed away from them.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Time, Cyfac, Look, De Rosa, Wilier, Focus, or even an Orbea Orca.....


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

maiknniedd said:


> f a long canyon climb


spammer. reported.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> I agree. Feeling good about the name on the frame is a factor to consider, and at $5k there's no need to compromise either on the bike or how you feel about the company behind it. Get yourself something really special that you feel 100% about.


yep. "Feeling good about the name" is a very big factor for all my bike purchases so far.

IF it were just "function" that one would like, then pretty much any $2000 bike with middle of the road compoments will do just as fine as any top carbon bike with top components, saves for a few pounds difference that absolutely means almost nothing for a non-racer. Lots of Giants, Fuji, Scatante will do fine here.

I bought a top end Specialized Enduro mtb bike back in 2008, paid over $5000 at the time, and as Specialized business practices turn more predatory, this once beloved bike is turning into a thorn in my eyes as I read more bad stories about Specialized practices. Many times I have considered selling it, but then that would mean I would need to buy another bike, and will end up taking an overall loss. I had voices of premonition in my head back in 2008 at the time of purchase. Should have listen to those voices and gone with Ibis. The more I see all the Specialized minions on the road, the more it makes me want to dump my mtb bike! damm


----------



## redstarcap (Jan 5, 2012)

how bout pinarello? they sure looks good..


----------



## WebbyS5 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Cervelo*

I was in the exact same boat as you, test rode a bunch of great brands, then went to a Cervelo dealer and he told me whatever I do I must ride a S5. First I was not looking a spending that much, second I really didn't like the look of it....as stupid as that sounds, but sometimes the wow or bling factor makes you go down a path because it looks cool with paint style....whatever. I rode the bike and it was very responsive, a racier bike, but it felt really quick. I went home to think about which bike to get and I couldnt get the S5 out of my mind. I asked he LBS if Icould take the bike home for a day to ride on my reglar 40k route, he said sure. That was it, I bought it the next day, the S5 is flat out fast, effortless to ride and a lot more comfortable than I thought even with the racier geometry. Dont buy a bike until you ride a S5, mine is a Team with Di2, simply awesome.

Good luck....


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

redstarcap said:


> how bout pinarello? they sure looks good..


Yes they do look sexy. Only little issue with them is that you'll get that annoying question: "Is that real?" (as in not a Chinarello). This is perhaps the most comical aspect in any Pinarello discussion at your local Starbucks on any Saturday morning. Not Pinarello's fault, of course, but comical to observe nonetheless.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

WebbyS5 said:


> I was in the exact same boat as you, test rode a bunch of great brands, then went to a Cervelo dealer and he told me whatever I do I must ride a S5. First I was not looking a spending that much, second I really didn't like the look of it....as stupid as that sounds, but sometimes the wow or bling factor makes you go down a path because it looks cool with paint style....whatever. I rode the bike and it was very responsive, a racier bike, but it felt really quick. I went home to think about which bike to get and I couldnt get the S5 out of my mind. I asked he LBS if Icould take the bike home for a day to ride on my reglar 40k route, he said sure. That was it, I bought it the next day, the S5 is flat out fast, *effortless to ride *and a lot more comfortable than I thought even with the racier geometry. Dont buy a bike until you ride a S5, mine is a Team with Di2, simply awesome.
> 
> Good luck....



Effortless to ride, I don't think so,
Oh! and here's my recommendation.
Don't buy a bike on the recommendation of someone recommends a bike that is "effortless to ride"
I'm only telling you this because they don't exist.

Buyer beware.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

At that price point you are also entering the custom Ti or Ti/Carbon territory. There is something to be said about a bike that fits exactly on you and is made to perform best on the type of riding to do.


----------



## WebbyS5 (Aug 10, 2012)

giosblue said:


> Effortless to ride, I don't think so,
> Oh! and here's my recommendation.
> Don't buy a bike on the recommendation of someone recommends a bike that is "effortless to ride"
> I'm only telling you this because they don't exist.
> ...


Duh...  it is an expression, obviously all bikes require effort, I am just saying it is a great bike to ride, I hope someone will not buy a bike based on what someone says on a forum, but rather it was a recomendation to go try one on a test ride and see if they like it so they can make their own determination on what bike is best for them.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Gank said:


> I am in the market for two bikes: one for me, and one for my wife.
> I've ridden a bunch of different bikes, and particularly liked the Specialized Roubaix SL3 Pro Ui2. For my wife, I'm thinking on waiting for the 2013 Ruby with Di2 / internal routing.
> 
> There is a lot of Specialized hate on these forums. After reading some bad press about the price to quality ratio, and the unfortunate dealer practices that Specialized has engaged in, I'm looking for alternatives, so help me out.
> ...


Why not get a Domane 6.2 for around $4,600 bucks?


----------



## Chris Teifke (Aug 11, 2012)

There's always alternatives to every bike brand, what was it that turned you off of specialized? Tons of great bikes out there for the money you're looking to spend, your choices are practically limitless.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

BoOst3d said:


> Try the Felt F series. They're aggressive yet comfortable at the same time


+1.. The Felt F-Series are so nice that I've owned six of them and currently own two.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris Teifke said:


> There's always alternatives to every bike brand, what was it that turned you off of specialized? Tons of great bikes out there for the money you're looking to spend, your choices are practically limitless.


Come on Chris, read the first post:



> _After reading some bad press about the price to quality ratio, and the unfortunate dealer practices that Specialized has engaged in, I'm looking for alternatives, _


.

Specialized are like Starbucks without the sense of humour*.

*_warning: this comment may contain irony, and traces of nuts._


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

I just purchased a new bike, and I was fortunate to have most "top name" manufacturers available for me to test. I eventually went with a Pinarello, it just felt better to me than all the others, but that is just me, someone else on here will tell you that they hated them, but at least give it a try. Check out the FP Quattro. I also liked Cervelo very much. That was my 2nd choice. But I also agree with others a good relationship with a LBS is worth the extra $ you might pay over an online retailer. I feel 100% confident with my purchase since I have a LBS behind me who know me by name now. Let us know what you choose!


----------



## jfwhit (Aug 8, 2012)

*Specialized*

I too was looking at the specialized brand. Will be a while before I purchase so will definitely do my research.


----------



## Gank (Aug 10, 2012)

*The Math Doesn't Add Up*

I was back at the LBS tonight so my lovely wife could test ride the Giant Avail Advanced 0. As luck would have it, the owner's wife had this bike and she was gracious enough to let us borrow it for a test ride. I can't say with 100% certainty, but I'd bet this will be the wife's new ride.

I'd already ridden the Giant TCR Advanced 0, but wanted to try out a couple other bikes. Now, I realize that not every manufacturer is going to have exactly the layout and options that I want - even if I wanted to build it from scratch - because I REALLY want the Ultegra Di2. This was further confirmed as I watched the tech fiddling with knobs and joints while setting up another test bike for me that didn't have the Di2. Since I really want a bike I can ride, and not have to constantly adjust or mess with, the Di2 is really just a must-have.

That said...

Tonight I also rode 2 bikes from Focus.

The Focus Izalco Pro 3.0 is, for me, the Cinderella slipper. It fit perfectly. It rode awesome. I was more comfortable on that bike than any other so far (except it felt less stable screaming downhill). It wasn't rocketry like the Tarmac, but what a nice bike! Sadly - not available with Di2 Ultegra. If this bike had Di2, I would have bought it on the spot.

The Focus Izalco Team 4.0 was very nice also, stiff and very fast. I destroyed the hills on it. However, for me this was not a comfortable bike (it was also a size too small, but rode it anyway).

Even though I can't find much difference between the two Focus in terms of specs, the rides were very different. The Team 4.0 was a pelvic jackhammer compared to the Pro 3.0. How can that be??!

I did not expect to like the Focus Pro 3.0, and kinda wish I hadn't ridden it because now I'm questioning how important the Di2 really is to me. How can it be $2K less and be this good?

Anyway... more bikes to ride and decisions to make. Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I'll have a new bike by the end of this week and I appreciate all your help.


----------



## DCash (Jun 20, 2012)

"The Focus Izalco Pro 3.0 is, for me, the Cinderella slipper. It fit perfectly. It rode awesome. I was more comfortable on that bike than any other so far (except it felt less stable screaming downhill). It wasn't rocketry like the Tarmac, but what a nice bike! Sadly - not available with Di2 Ultegra. If this bike had Di2, I would have bought it on the spot."


Ask the shop how much it would be to convert to Di2?


----------



## Gank (Aug 10, 2012)

Please bear in mind that I don't have all the facts, and can only repeat what I was told when I asked the same question:

Some frames come from the manufacturer either with Di2, or ready for Di2. The specific cabling and attaching requirements would otherwise require modifications to the frame, including hole-drilling, which would void the warranty.

So while it technically can be done, this particular LBS discourages it. They sympathized, and suggested I keep looking until I find exactly what I want.


----------



## Cunninghams (Jul 22, 2012)

"The Focus Izalco Pro 3.0 is, for me, the Cinderella slipper. It fit perfectly. It rode awesome. I was more comfortable on that bike than any other so far (except it felt less stable screaming downhill). It wasn't rocketry like the Tarmac, but what a nice bike! Sadly - not available with Di2 Ultegra. If this bike had Di2, I would have bought it on the spot."

It looks as if Ultegra Di2 is available on the Izalco Pro in their 2013 line up. Presumably the same frame as the 3.0? Happy to stand corrected however. See link below:

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gallery/article/focus-bikes-2013-road-urban-and-cyclo-cross-34850/24/


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*LBS or bike*

My personal "opinion" is to find an LBS that will let you take a couple of bikes over a couple of days to test. If they are not willing, scratch them off of your list. You did say there were a bunch close, right? Then look at brands, looking for components that are important to you. I had 2 Tarmac Experts, decided I wanted something a little different. Rode a bunch of bikes; cervello, felt, giant, trek, pinarello, before settling on a Wilier. It was the right bike for me, but the others were good bikes as well. Just take the time to decide what is right for you, and a good bike shop will help you do that. Good Luck!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> here is my opinion, and keep in mind this is just an opinion on the internet. So here goes.
> 
> Do not buy Specialized if you don't like their business practices. Performance wise, there is absolutely zero factor that a Specialized bike can offer that you will not be able to find in another brand. Nowadays, carbon bike designs are converging, i.e, big funny downtubes, skinny noodle seat stays. Geometry wise, they are pretty much in the same ballpark. And all mass produced the carbon frames come from a few big factories in China or Taiwan, So all of them high-end carbon bikes will perform pretty much within the same level with the same feel and comfort.
> 
> ...


I'd probably add Cervelo to that list, at least around here in DC. I'd say 80% of the higher end bikes I see are one of those four. None of them are destined to be classics and will just be garage wall ornaments in 10 years. All of the China/Taiwanese bikes look the same to me as far as the trends mentioned above. If you want one, save your money and get a Neuvation carbon bike. Probably pumped out of the same factory that does the rest of them. 

You can't tell a lot from a test ride, but I guess its better than nothing. But I wouldn't feel constrained to buy a bike from a LBS if you find a deal on-line, for example. The last three bikes I've purchased, I bought the frame and then the parts separately and had my LBS put it together for $150.

Posts like this tend to get responses from people who love their bike and think you should buy one just like it. Unfortunately, many of these people may have limited experiences and have not owned a lot of bikes or ridden that much. So take the advice with a grain of salt, or sand, or whatever.


----------



## Gank (Aug 10, 2012)

Cunninghams said:


> It looks as if Ultegra Di2 is available on the Izalco Pro in their 2013 line up. Presumably the same frame as the 3.0? Happy to stand corrected however. See link below:
> 
> Gallery: Focus Bikes 2013 Road, Urban And Cyclo-cross - BikeRadar


Thanks for the link. It would be excellent if true. I'm not sure why Focus hasn't updated their site with their 2013 offerings, but it will be interesting to see where they come in price-wise.

I also wish my timeline to buy was not as urgent, but I was hoping to have something on the road by the end of this week. I'm rehab'ing a hip injury, and every day I have to sit on a stationary bike at the gym is one day closer to gun->mouth->brain->ceiling.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

I did a quick scan, but didn't see a mention of a Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 Di2 Ul. Seems comparable to the Roubaix SL3 Pro Ui2, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Gank (Aug 10, 2012)

geekjimmy said:


> I did a quick scan, but didn't see a mention of a Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 Di2 Ul. Seems comparable to the Roubaix SL3 Pro Ui2, unless I'm missing something.


Thanks for the suggestion. While looking for a Fuji dealer in the area, I found one that has a very deeply discounted Trek Madone 5.9 for sale, so I'll take a ride on both.

Definitely appreciate it.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

the suggestion to not make a purchase without trying one option hardly seems like bad advice - it's just a strong endorsement from that rider. 

some people really get their panties in a twist quickly, it seems. i wish i could ride that fast! maybe by next year...

back to the OP's query - i will add my voice to the chorus and suggest you ride them all, and add that i would note the attention and service that comes behind each option, and keep that in mind as a significant factor. 

the final choice should ride superbly, but the service behind it should be superb, as well.

there's my $.02, happy hunting! post a pic when you get it!


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish I could afford an S-Works....


----------



## TheFunkyMonkey (Jul 30, 2012)

I finally climb out from under my rock for my first post... Been lurking for a long time however... 

I, too, found myself in a very similar position. I had made the decision to not buy Specialized for the same reasons you mentioned which is value based on price, their dealer tactics and the local dealer bashing everything non-Specialized including some of the alternate brands he carried. Really turned me off frankly. I live in a small market so LBS are limited unlike you. I should note that I've owned several high-end Specialized MTBs in the past and they worked just fine -- nothing great about them but they didn't suck either.

My background is BMX/MTB and I've only owned one road bike to date, a Felt F3 that I built. I like to tinker... Awesome bike but I got bored with road riding because I didn't have anyone to ride with. I've since moved to a place whereby there's a wonderful road scene in addition to my neighbor being really into it so now I have riding options with some great local roads. 

Back on topic... I decided my budget was $3K to get back into it. If I enjoy it and stick with it, I will upgrade later with a much larger budget. I rode quite a few bikes at the LBS to determine what I was looking for in my next road bike. The F3 was too aggressive for my like but damn if it wasn't pretty!  I decided that I'm more a cush kind of bike guy at 40 years old so the Roubaix was one of my first test rides. Nice enough bike but also tested a Trek Domane, Cannondale Synapse, Fuji Gran Fondo in addition to a couple of others. I'm happy to give my business to the LBS but I've also purchased online with great success in the past. 

I finally pulled the trigger on a Volagi Liscio Rival. Way too good of a deal to pass-up at almost half my budget for a 2 month old bike with less than 100 miles on it. It arrives today and I can't wait. This bike certainly brings the critics out! 

All the best in your quest to find the best bike for yourself. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## dubdryver (Aug 21, 2009)

I really tried to like the Tarmac SL3 when I was in market, but it just didn't speak to me...didn't wow me in any way, but it did ride well. I chose the Cervelo S2 because of the aero (do a lot of solo rides, or up in the front pulling), flexibility..can be a tri or road bike, very good riding bike that has solid handling, very reasonable ride comfort, and accelerated like a bat. Also the resell value is very good on Cervelos....All of my demos were 20-40mi and at a minimum of 2hrs..

BUT, of all the bikes that I demo'ed the Felt F3 impressed me the most..it was the buttery smooth road feel...it was seriously magic carpet feel! Which pushed me to weigh trade-offs. Yes I did go with the Cervelo, but if comfort was higher in the priorities, the Felt would have been the winner.

Now after a year, I finally got around to do a review on the Cervelo..nothing has changed from my initial experience..and it has been pretty inspiring to own.

Also, I just got done going through the process of getting my girl a bike (3 month affair due to time constraints...and at times lack of interest) and I can honestly say, that in my experience and hers, bike fit is priority #1..and when the bike fit is right..it doesn't matter if its a WSD or woman specific...bike fit trumps all. You can have the best bike on the market, but if the fit is horrible, your experience will as well. A great bike fit will make a good bike fantastic


----------



## Gank (Aug 10, 2012)

*My New Specialized Tarmac SL4 Pro Di2*

His: 2013 Giant TCR Advanced 0
Hers: 2012 Giant Avail Advanced 0










This is the 2012 they let me borrow for the day, but the frame is a M. The ML is only available in the 2013 model at this time, but it'll be here next week to pick up. (Yeah, I know - pedals, reflectors, wheels, etc.)

*Thank you, everyone, for pointing me in the right direction.*

I am going to write to Specialized to let them know that they lost two sales, and why. I'm also going to let them know how little I spent on the two bikes that I purchased (savings almost the value of a third bike).

That screeching sound you hear is Specialized's megalomania writhing under the "cha-ching" of someone else's cash register drawer opening.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

This is one case where I recommend leaving the dork disk ON....
.....whining about Spesh's marketing tactics....and driving an Audi....and buying the Giant....as if anyone at Spesh or their "controlled" LBS would give a rat's patootie....

....leave on the safety warning stickers AND dork disk....


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

carlislegeorge said:


> This is one case where I recommend leaving the dork disk ON....


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Don't settle for vanilla*



Gank said:


> I am in the market for two bikes: one for me, and one for my wife.


How 'bout Scott, Pino, Bianchi, Focus, and BMC. What bikes did you try? BMC has a model called the Street Racer that's pretty sharp. Don't settle for vanilla bike at a TREK store, go to a Pro shop.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Bill Bikie said:


> How 'bout Scott, Pino, Bianchi, Focus, and BMC. What bikes did you try? BMC has a model called the Street Racer that's pretty sharp. Don't settle for vanilla bike at a TREK store, go to a Pro shop.


Good suggestions (though I'd note that not all Trek bikes are vanilla), but the OP's just announced that he's bought two bikes:



> _His: 2013 Giant TCR Advanced 0
> Hers: 2012 Giant Avail Advanced 0_


.


----------



## Gank (Aug 10, 2012)

carlislegeorge said:


> This is one case where I recommend leaving the dork disk ON....
> .....whining about Spesh's marketing tactics....and driving an Audi....and buying the Giant....as if anyone at Spesh or their "controlled" LBS would give a rat's patootie....
> 
> ....leave on the safety warning stickers AND dork disk....


I definitely intend to leave the dork disk on and have it painted to read "Because It Bothers You".
I'm not sure any of what I'd said can be considered "whining" about their tactics. I can elect not to be _involved_ in their tactics or their products simply by shopping elsewhere. See how easy that was?
I drove the Audi yesterday because the bike store didn't have a trunk rack that would fit on my 911 Turbo. It was a practical decision, not a marketing decision.
I rode 14 different bikes in my selection process and visited 8 bike stores. The highest reward on investment was the Giant. The only bike my wife liked was the Avail Advanced 0, and this bike shop made me a very sweet deal because I bought two bikes. I certainly don't feel like I've gotten a lesser bike as a result. A large part of the decision was that the guys who own this particular LBS were really cool. If they were a**holes, I'd have bought elsewhere (which is exactly why I didn't get a Felt F2).
I could not care less about the LBS selling Specialized. I don't owe them a single thing, Perhaps they don't care that their local customers are shopping elsewhere. So then our relationship is already one of complete indifference. They don't need me, and I don't need them even more.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Gank said:


> Thanks for the link. It would be excellent if true. I'm not sure why Focus hasn't updated their site with their 2013 offerings, but it will be interesting to see where they come in price-wise.
> 
> I also wish my timeline to buy was not as urgent, but I was hoping to have something on the road by the end of this week. I'm rehab'ing a hip injury, and every day I have to sit on a stationary bike at the gym is one day closer to gun->mouth->brain->ceiling.


Eww. Well, we don't want that.
You can drive yourself crazy w/ the seemingly endless choices on the internet and reviews and new goodies.
Yes, there's plenty of Spesh-hate in the forums. Not quite as much as Trek, but close. The whole Volagi episode certainly didn't help things. However, Specialized does a tremendous amount of R&D on their bikes and are on the forefront of new technology.
I am a fan.

You said in your original post that you're not a wrench, so I would strongly urge you to shop locally and build a repoire with a good local shop. Now is actually a great time to shop, since many shops are getting rid of their 2012 models to make room for the new ones. 
BTW- the bike you described in the first post sounded amazing to me! Why are you still looking?  You could have it TODAY and be riding.
Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

_



Why are you still looking?

Click to expand...

_He isn't. Come on people, read the thread.

Gank, you don't need to explain your actions. You weren't whining about Specialized. Audi make good cars. Dork discs... Those who care don't matter, and those who matter don't care.

The only question mark over your conduct is that your car has New Jersey plates, but hey, someone has to live there.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Love my Wilier


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

LoL at people who buy a 5k specialized!

I'd take custom Hampsten before a specialized at that price.


----------

